# In-Home Service Dog



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

What is an In-Home Service Dog? 

Are they legally Service Dogs?

Can they ever go off with their handler to stores, restaurants and other locations where Pet, Companion, Therapy or Emotional Support Dogs are not allowed?

Can they fly on a commercial airline with their owner?

Can they live in no-pet housing with their owner?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

If there is medical reason for the dog or the person has a disability sure. If youre like me got lazy and trained the dog to find and bring your shoes or the remote or take something to your girlfriend because you dont feel like getting off the couch then not so much.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Baillif said:


> If there is medical reason for the dog or the person has a disability sure. If youre like me got lazy and trained the dog to find and bring your shoes or the remote or take something to your girlfriend because you dont feel like getting off the couch then not so much.


Haha 

I can see it now...

Scruffy - Safeway, eggs, organic, and only on sale!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the term but one would think a service dog is a service dog regardless of where they perform their tasks......if however the said dog has not been properly socialized or trained outside of the home and causes disruptive or dangerous behaviors wherever they go - they can be asked to leave, just as another service dog can.

what type of tasks are restricted to ones home?


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

A service dog is a dog that has been trained to perform at least three tasks to mitigate the handler's disability. The handler must have a disability that affects at least one major life function in order to legally be "prescribed" a service dog. If the tasks the handler needs ate all performed at home, there's really no need to take the dog to a public venue. But, yes, any service dog that behaves appropriately can accompany the handler as necessary.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

There is a vast difference between a Service dog who has public access rights per ADA and an emotion support animal ESA who only has housing rights per FHA and flying rights per DOT provided documentation is provided.

http://pleasedontpetme.com/differences.php


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

As to this, "A service dog is a dog that has been trained to perform at least three tasks to mitigate the handler's disability." This is a common belief with many. The DOJ (Dept. of Justice) the Federal Agency mandated by Congress to oversee Articles II & III of the ADA has never stated a number of tasks that are required. 

How Many Tasks Are Required?

This question is often debated but nowhere in Federal Law was there a clear cut answer for years. The DOJ spoke of *tasks* which by itself led many of us to the belief that the plural form showed that more than one task was required. This is the most direction that they gave until June and then July 2015.

From the Service Animals Per the Department of Justice Americans with Disabilities Act Title II Primer
_U. S. Department of Justice
Civil Right Division
Disability Rights Section
June 8, 2015_

... Under the ADA, a service animal is defined as a dog that has been individually trained to do work or perform tasks for an individual with a disability. The task(s) performed by the dog must be directly related to the person's disability. ...



Under the Frequently Asked Question About Service Animals and The ADA
_U. S. Department of Justice
Civil Right Division
Disability Rights Section
July 2015_

Q1. What is a service animal?

A. Under the ADA, a service animal is defined as a dog that has been individually trained to do work or perform tasks for an individual with a disability. The task(s) performed by the dog must be directly related to the person's disability.

So first by the Primer and then a month later by the above directive of the DOJ and their using "task(s)" we are shown that under Federal Regulatory Law a SD only needs to know 1 task.



Often quoted is a requirement of 3 tasks minimum. This became the common belief and passed on as part of Federal law even though it is not. So where did this "fact" come from? In large part - and probably the main reason - is because of Assistance Dogs International, Inc. (ADI). ... The 3 tasks minimum is part of their Minimum Standards for Training Service Dogs. It is a requirement for organizations that belong to their coalition.

In my opinion (though it is not the law) any SD should know and do at least 3 strong tasks for their handler. And it is my belief from what I have read and heard from others who have gone through the legal system with their dog, Judges when making their decision when a dispute is brought before them normally do not look favorably upon dogs that are only trained one or two tasks. If a Judge bases their decision against a SD on the fact that the dog only knows 1 task the owner can counter that there is no law stating the need for more, but legal matters do not always work that way. The owner than has the option to go to a higher court but that can be very time consuming, very costly for the disabled owner and more than the emotional threshold of the handler allows.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> What is an In-Home Service Dog?
> 
> Are they legally Service Dogs?


"In-Home Service Dog" is not a legal term. It is just one of those that have popped up when discussions were on the topic of some dogs for one reason or another are not worked out in public.

There is no Federal law (Department of Justice) that says where a SD must work just where they must be allowed to work. 



> Can they ever go off with their handler to stores, restaurants and other locations where Pet, Companion, Therapy or Emotional Support Dogs are not allowed?


There is no Federal law (Department of Justice) that states that a dog normally only worked in the home can not ever be worked in public. 



> Can they fly on a commercial airline with their owner?
> 
> Can they live in no-pet housing with their owner?


No Federal law that states that a SD normally only worked in the home can not fly on a commercial airline or live in no-pet housing with their owner.
The DOJ is not the agency which determines the regs for SD on commercial aircraft or for housing matters.


----------

